# There's no cure for stupidity



## Encolpius

Hello, how would you say that in your language. Thanks a lot. 

*Hungarian*: Hügyeségre nincs orvosság. (lit.: there's no medicine...)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Γιά τη βλακεία δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά
ʝa ti vlak*i*a ðen ip*a*rkhi ʝatri*a*
lit. there's no remedy for stupidity


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

glupost je neizlečiva (literally: stupidity is incurable)


----------



## jazyk

I don't know if there is an actual saying in Portuguese. I can offer you a translation instead: _Não há cura para a estupidez_ or _A estupidez é incurável_.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

馬鹿につける薬はない
_baka-ni tsukeru kusuru-wa nai._
gross: There is no medicine to apply to an idiot.


----------



## sakvaka

Finnish:

_Tyhmyyteen ei ole lääkettä._ (no medicine)
_Tyhmyyteen ei ole parannusta._ (no cure)
_Tyhmyyteen ei ole parannuskeinoa._ (no way to cure)

You can choose whichever you like


----------



## zăpadă

In Arabic : 

*لا يوجد علاج للغباء*


----------



## enoo

I don't think there's such a saying in French (I'm not sure).
Some translations:
_Il n'y a pas de remède à la stupidité_. (no medicine)
_La stupidité ne se soigne pas_. (can't be cured).


----------



## prinzessincoco

I'm not sure there's an actual saying, but in Indonesian slang you can say: bego ya bego aja... (lit. if you're dumb, you're dumb!)
OR, in formal translation: kebodohan tidak ada obatnya (lit. stupidity has no medicine)


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: 

Thera's no cure for stupidity - Ni zdravila za neumnost


----------



## Awwal12

*In Russian*, it would be "гл*у*пость не л*е*чится" /gl*u*post' ne l*e*chitsa/, but I never heard such a phrase - unlike "идиот*и*зм не л*е*чится" /idiot*i*zm ne l*e*chitsa/ [id'ɪʌt'*i*zm nɪ l'*e*ʨ'ɪʦə] - "idiocy cannot be cured" (the most literally, if you are interested in syntax, it would be "_idiocy not {cures itself}_"). However, this example is very colloquial.


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish there is also a saying:
_"Tyhmyyttä ei tarvitse kyntää eikä kylvää, sitä kasvaa itsekseen."_
Meaning "there's no need to plough nor to seed the stupidity, it grows by itself".


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Proti blbosti není léku.


----------



## elroy

zăpadă said:


> In Arabic :
> 
> *لا يوجد علاج للغباء*


I prefer: لا علاج للغباء (lā ʕilāja lil-ɣabāʔi)

Palestinian Arabic: فش علاج للغبا ((fiʃ ʕilāj lal-ɣabā)


----------



## AquisM

*Cantonese*: 人蠢冇藥醫 /jɐn˨˩ tsʰɵn˧˥ mou˩˧ jœ:k˨ ji:˥/ (lit. _there's no medicine to cure stupid people_)


----------



## raamez

zăpadă said:


> In Arabic :
> 
> *لا يوجد علاج للغباء*





elroy said:


> I prefer: لا علاج للغباء (lā ʕilāja lil-ɣabāʔi)
> 
> Palestinian Arabic: فش علاج للغبا ((fiʃ ʕilāj lal-ɣabā)



Usually this poetic line by Almutanabbi is used in Standard Arabic لكل داء دواء يستطب بهِ...إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها
_likulli daa'in dawa'on yustaTabu bihi_ for every illness there is remedy
_'la alhamaaqah 'ayat man yudaawiha_ except for stupidity which sickened the one who treated it


----------



## Nanon

enoo said:


> I don't think there's such a saying in French (I'm not sure).


Me neither, but I think that the vaccine metaphor is used more often than the cure: Il n'y a pas de vaccin contre la connerie.
_Connerie_ is slang but it is also the first word that came to my mind spontaneously in this context.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

German (Schiller - original !), English, French :
_Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens.
Against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain.
Contre la bêtise, les Dieux eux-mêmes luttent en vain._


----------



## Drakonica

Polish (It's a fraseologism):
"Na głupotę nie ma lekarstwa".


----------



## dojibear

In English, using "stupid" as a noun ("stupidity") sounds humorous. Comedians say:
_
You can't cure stupid._


----------



## Zareza

Prostia din născare, leac în lume nu mai are; ea este o urâcioasă boală, ce nu se vindecă în școale, ba nici în spitale. (Ion Creangă)

Stupidity from birth, it has no cure in the world; it is a heinous disease that cannot be cured in schools or hospitals.


----------



## Zareza

Prostia nu doare. Daca ar durea, ar țipa oamenii pe stradă (de durere).
Stupidity doesn't hurt. If it hurt, people would scream in the street (in pain).


----------

